# Hurricane Sandy



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well everyone, just want to let you all know that I am in the projected path of this hurricane. It could still be a hurricane when it gets here or could be a tropical storm. They are calling it "Hybrid Sandy" and "The next Perfect Storm". Needless to say, I am getting worried. this storm has the tropical effect but is also going to collide with a winter storm and a jet stream when it gets here which will strengthen it.They are even saying we can get snow with this as well. Hurricane Grace was the "Perfect Storm", so if you have watched the movie, you know what has me so worried. Im am heading out to get water, canned goods, gas, and food for the animals. They are saying we will lose power. Its supposed to start tomorrow and the worst of it Sunday and Monday. The navy is under a "Tropical Cyclone condition 3" so that means in the next 48 hours we will have damaging winds over 60mph and who knows what the gusts will be. They have already cancelled my husbands work for the weekend. One of the tunnels is closed right now to prepare. Its not looking so good...so if im not on for a few days, you know why. I will try to update when i can, i will be taking pictures (safely of course). Keep us in your prayers.....we just went under a state of emergency from the governor.ray::shock:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 26, 2012)

ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 26, 2012)

They are expecting it to hit here too. Joshua is getting hay since we are running low and we will get groceries tonight. Luckily we already have most of the storm supplies we will need. We just have to turn off the water to outside so the pipe doesn't freeze if we get snow. 

I'm trying to be optimistic that it will give me an excuse to stay home all weekend and relax with the buns. I hope everyone in the path stays safe. ray:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Brandy, I just picked up 40lbs of hay yesterday so Gracie should be good lol. This storm is really worrying me. My husband just got back from getting supplies and he said its already crazy. We went outside and secured everything and put audrinas toys in the shed. I hope all of your buns don't go too crazy. I'll have to sedate my dog because she freaks out. Fun fun


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 26, 2012)

The cat has issues with rain storms. Our house was hit by lightning when he was about 6 months old. He was about 6 feet from where it hit (we were all in the kitchen making dinner). I screamed, the cat peed where he stood then ran. Now he is 5, but still quivers and wants to be held when ever it storms with thunder.

Our main concern is flooding in the house if the electric goes out because we have a subpump. People aren't freaking here yet because it's not sapposed to get too bad until late Saturday here. I think the people tend to be the worst part of storms.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow, keep us updated. ray: Worst I've ever been through was a few tornadoes, I can't imagine what a hurricane would be like. :shock:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I usually don't worry about these storms. I haven't worried about one since Isabel hit. They always make a big deal out of nothing. But this one is making me nervous. I'm scared of the flooding. Just from that rain storm we had a couple of months ago (the one I posted pics of) we were flooded for days. This is going to severely flood us. I'm surrounded by water which sucks. The winds scare me too because we have had quite a bit of rain lately so the ground is wet and easier for trees to uproot. I'm just really uneasy


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 26, 2012)

audrinasmommy88 wrote:


> I usually don't worry about these storms. I haven't worried about one since Isabel hit. They always make a big deal out of nothing. But this one is making me nervous. I'm scared of the flooding. Just from that rain storm we had a couple of months ago (the one I posted pics of) we were flooded for days. This is going to severely flood us. I'm surrounded by water which sucks. The winds scare me too because we have had quite a bit of rain lately so the ground is wet and easier for trees to uproot. I'm just really uneasy



Let me know if you need a place for your bunnies to stay. I'm on the other side of the tunnel, but out of the flood zones.


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm in the northern Virginia area, so we're bracing for impact, too! Call me crazy, but I love a good storm (snow, rain, wind, whatever)! I've been following the reports on Sandy religiously since the beginning of the week. My hope is that school will be cancelled for Monday (and Tuesday??) and we'll have a nice long weekend. I love just hunkering down and going on adventures like this. Kinda like when the derecho came through in July.

Of course, I hope everyone stays safe (I don't like that part of these storms). I'll be praying the flooding isn't bad where you are!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 26, 2012)

Jessica, that is such a sweet offer. I'm sure that gives a sense of relief for Rachel in case of flooding.

I loved storms when I was in school too. Unfortunately work doesn't close as easily 

On the bright side, I am taking my work lap top home so if there is flooding and I have power then I can work remotely. I just feel a bit more prepared when I have more options. We live on a hill so as long as the power remains we shouldn't have issues.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how bad my part of PA is supposed to get hit, but people are freaking out and flocking to walmart. I didn't think Pennsylvania even GOT hurricanes. I'm originally from Maryland and the last big Hurricane we dealt with was Isabel, which would have hit my town directly, had it turned right instead of left.

Good luck with everything and stay safe!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been kind of watching it on the news this week, I just saw its path today though. Rachel, are you in the Delaware Bay area?
Fortunately, we won't be getting much of anything other than strong winds and maybe some snow. 
I'm going to keep you guys in mind, I hope everything is okay for you guys and for everyone who is in its path. 
ray:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jessica, thank you so much. PM me your info just in case I need you. I only have one bun do she would be really easy to get to you. Definitely gave me some relief. If I end up having to get out of here ill def bring her to you  thank you

Morgan, I'm not in the Delaware Bay Area, they will get the worst of the storm, but this thing is so huge, we will get high impact. I'm right on the coast.


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 26, 2012)

will do


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 26, 2012)

I hope you guys will be okay!ray:ray:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll keep you all in my thoughts! All New York is suppose to get is snow. ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2012)

In it's path normally don't worry but with a newborn slightly worried.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 27, 2012)

Will be praying that all of you in the path and otherwise affected will be kept safe -- along with your bunnies! ray:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 27, 2012)

Update....3 hours ago Sandy was downgraded to a tropical storm. They just announced that she is a Hurricane again. They're saying to expect power outages from Virginia to New York. We are going to get 8-9 inches of rain and major wind. The stores are already running out of food and water. This is crazy. They called my husband to come into work this morning to get everything secure and tied down. They have some huge navy ships and submarines there right now that cant be moved because they are not running. So hopefully the damage to them wont be bad when this is over. But considering they are in the water, who knows


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 27, 2012)

Brandy, Have you ever tried a thunder shirt for your cat? They work wonders for dogs but I bet it would work for your cat too.
I hope everyone comes out of this storm safe and sound. I am on the edge of it's predicted path so we should only get some more rain.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have heard about those thunder shirts. I might look into getting our dog one. I always feel bad for sedating her during storms. She whines, cries, paces, wont eat...


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 27, 2012)

Rachael--you're in my thoughts and I hope you, your family and bunnies stay safe. I know you've had problems with flooding and I'm sure you're not looking forward to that again.

I'm in Colonial Heights, VA and I also have a very uneasy feeling about this storm. There are ancient trees all around my house and a neighbor's tree fell a couple of weeks ago just from the dampness--no wind. 

I'm stocked up on food for all my critters but worried about power outages. My cat Gracie is terrified of rain and wind so she's going to have a rough time. I hope Harvey and Halo don't get too stressed.

Stay safe and warm everyone! I'm going out now to batten down the hatches


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope everyone stays safe! You are all in our prayers!! ray:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 27, 2012)

Rachel, I hope everything is alright with you and your family. I will be thinking of you and all the east coast residents, I've been watching some of the news about it and it does seem like a crazy storm. I hopenwith technology this day and age, they can be more prepared and pass on info to the residents.
Hang in there and update us when you can!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks everyone. I am keeping up with the updates on the news and preparing us as best I can. I just hope I have done enough. Im thinking Audrina will be sleeping with us when the storm comes. We are already feeling the effects of it this morning. Wind and some rain right now. And the worst isnt supposed to come until tomorrow-Monday. I cant believe how huge this storm is. Im trying not to worry myself to death, but being 7 months pregnant, having a 3 year old, and my furbabies, its hard not to worry


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 27, 2012)

Katherine, I hope you have stocked up on food for you and water. The stores here are bare  I hope you are all safe up there and keep us updated too


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, Rachael. I do have food for me but, you are so right, I wasn't able to get bottled water. I'm going to fill every bottle and bag and crock in the house and the bath tub 

I'll be thinking about you all, too. I live alone (except for my kitty and bunnies) so that makes it scarier and it really helps to hear from others. Stay safe. We're starting to get a little rain and drizzle here so I know it's really beginning for you. I'm watching the weather channel and YIKES what a storm this is! Love and hugs and good thoughts for you and everyone in the storm's path!!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 27, 2012)

Will be thinking of you all who are in the path of the storm ray:

Stay safe and check in if you able.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

best of luck to everyone in the path of this storm! ray:

I lived in new orleans for 9 years, but lucked out - we never got hit with a bad hurricane. we did evacuate for hurricane andrew, which was right before school was supposed to start so it was delayed. it was predicted to be "another hurricane betsy" (which was the worst one to ever hit new orleans, iirc - this was more than a decade before katrina). I was 8 or so at the time, but I still remember my parents boarding up the house, then frantically packing everything up and making sure they had all the important papers - insurance stuff, the deeds to the house and cars, etc. and sharing the back seat with our dog and my hammies on the 10h drive to my aunt and uncle's house in alabama. we ended up with some large tree branches knocked down and the side yard fence (which was really old) was blown down, but that was the worst of it.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 27, 2012)

Katherine, I'll be thinking of you too. I cant imagine being alone for this  At least you have your animals and all of us  Snuggle up to them! If you need anything let me know. You are only an hour and a half away from me. Dont hesitate. Ill send you my number. We have chain saws if you need to be cut out or anything


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 27, 2012)

Rachel--Thank you so much for your kindness!!! Bless your hearts!!! I think we'll be fine but the moral support really helps. I will definitely be cuddling with my kitty and bunnies. I usually don't get scared of storms but, as you said, this one is making me uneasy. Just helps to share!
Please take care and be safe!!!


----------



## coolbunnybun (Oct 27, 2012)

Hope you all and your buns stay safe. I am in its path well kind of. I am in New York/Hudson valley region

Hopefully Clover (my cat) will be calm and she be right with me all the time.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 28, 2012)

My sister and brother in law were grocery shopping today just because we had their kids and they needed groceries and people here in New York were buying cases of water to stock up with; so theres really no bottled water left in the little grocery stores around here. I've heard theres suppose to be bad wind and snow/rain here in NY with power outages, but probably not as bad as where you are! ray: Hope everything goes well.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 28, 2012)

We are having wind gusts ranging from 44-50 mph an lots of rain right now. This isn't even the worst of it yet. The eye of the storm is still below NC.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 28, 2012)

Stay safe rachel! ray:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 28, 2012)

Rachel...my goodness, those winds aregusting fast! Stay safe. I'm glad you still have power I'm thinking about you and sending love, hugs and good thoughts!!! 
ray:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 28, 2012)

Been watching the news reports and they are evacuating parts of New York City and put out warnings for other areas in the path of this storm. Apparantly according to reports filtering in here it is going to be bad. Please let us know how you all are. Wish you the best of luck and will keep all of you in our prayers. They are shutting down all transit systems and schools.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well we made it to church this morning and our whole Sunday school class is at my house for a little hurricane party lunch and football while we still have power. I've told everyone if things get worse they can stay here since we all have kids. So we will see how it goes. The weather is still the same right now as this morning


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 28, 2012)

I just finished my fall garden clean up. I wanted to make sure to get the tomato cages put into the garage and hanging baskets put away so they wouldn't become projectiles. The animals are all getting restless. The birds are singing like crazy, the turtles are pacing, and the buns are hunkered down in their burrows with their mates. One cat is acting normal, sleeping on the bed. The other one who hates storms has been clingy. The fish and gerbils are the only ones that are going about like nothing is going on. 

We have light rain at the moment, but the worst isn't expected until Monday into Tuesday. I will be working from home if the office is open. There are shelters open in the area for people in low lying areas. Luckily there are two that will let people take their pets with them. We are on a hill so it is not an issue for us.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 28, 2012)

All schools in our city ate closed and 5 other cities around us. Two shelters like a mile away have opened. One will allow pets and one won't. My dog is sedated. We are just riding it out


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 28, 2012)

My family and I will be keeping all of you in our thoughts. Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us updated. It has been raining here off and on for the past 3 days and the wind is crazy. My brother and I took the kids trick or treating and My umbrella is toast. a good gust of wind flipped it inside out and then bent it over. :/ Two hours later, I'm still not completely warmed up.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 28, 2012)

Our city just went under volunteer evacuations. This is crazy.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 28, 2012)

The storm is rolling in fast. When I checked early this morning it was still pretty far out, but it's expected to hit the DMV Area and PA tonight. I never thought Pennsylvania would get a hurricane but the governor has officially declared a state of emergency.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 28, 2012)

Meg, the thing is, what you will get tonight is nothing compared to what you will get. This thing is HUGE! You will get the outskirts of it. The eye hasn't even gotten to me yet  it's still in Carolina/bottom of VA


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah I saw that! It's scary because It's only a category 1 and expected to be bigger than Isabel. They're comparing it to Agnes which my mother said was terrible.


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 28, 2012)

I saw somewhere that the storm is something like 900 miles wide. 

Not wanting to jinx anything, but it's still really quiet here.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 28, 2012)

Jessica, it's up to 1200 now.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh wow. This is crazy! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 28, 2012)

We're getting a light drizzle here in northern VA plus some light winds all day. Things are supposed to ramp up by mid-afternoon tomorrow. We've got our flashlights, candles, emergency food, radio, and batteries ready to go! Bunnies are stocked up on food and I've been checking the news all day! 

Just FYI: Capital Weather Gang (http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang) is a GREAT site for all the latest info.

School has been cancelled for Monday AND Tuesday (I'm thrilled!) so we'll see how it goes. Good luck everyone!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just got a picture of our major bridge almost completely under water. As soon as I get to the computer I will post it. It's crazy!


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 28, 2012)

All my friends and (biological) family are out that direction too. My best friend has had graduate school cancelled for at least one day (Hopkins), and everyone is really flipping out. My dad's bunny, on the other hand, loves storms. She's probably having a blast sitting on the back of the couch looking outside. 

Stay safe, all of you who are in its path!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 28, 2012)

again, best of luck to all of you weathering out the storm! I hope all of you stay safe and don't suffer any major property damage. ray:


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

It's been raining like crazy since about 3am, and its supposed to continue like this into the afternoon, starting to clear up this evening.


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

It's been raining like crazy since about 3am, and its supposed to continue like this into the afternoon, starting to clear up this evening.


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello all!

Hope rachel and Katherine are well ray:

Well, my clan have been evacuated. We live on the western edge of the Rehoboth Bay in long neck, Delaware. We are staying with friends that were generous enough to take in hubby and I as well as 3 bunnies and Fred (our hermit crab). We are under a state of emergency with level 2 driving restrictions, which means emergency personnel only and persons with a waiver can be on the roads. The rain/wind is intense, and the ocean is definitely up!
If you are interested there are webcams on the Indian river inlet bridge with some spectacular streaming video of the ocean overrunning rt.1 (this is the major north-south artery running past all the Delaware beaches and down into ocean city, MD)
http://www.deldot.gov/public.ejs?command=PublicCameraDisplay&county=3

I pray my house and all of my neighbor's houses will be there when I return. Some of my neighbors have decided to stay and I pray they are ok ray:
I recommend DE 1 & inlet rd. North indian river inlet. This is a 2 lane rd that runs parallel to rt1 which is a 4 lane divided highway (also in the shot)


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 29, 2012)

Rachel--hope you all made it through the night ok!!! Still relatively quiet here although the rain and wind are picking up. High wind warning starts at noon today.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 29, 2012)

We have made it through the night. Still have a lot of rain and wind. We still have power. There is a lot of flooding but we are good  April, I hope you are okay and Im keeping you in my thoughts. Keep us updated


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 29, 2012)

We have made it through the night. Still have a lot of rain and wind. We still have power. There is a lot of flooding but we are good  April, I hope you are okay and Im keeping you in my thoughts. Keep us updated


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope you guys are still okay. I just popped in to let you know that you are all in my thoughts. I hope your fur babies arent freaking too bad. Petals seems to want more attention today. she actually asked me to give a head rub this morning and then let me and my cat hasnt left me alone since last night.


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope you guys are still okay. I just popped in to let you know that you are all in my thoughts. I hope your fur babies arent freaking too bad. Petals seems to want more attention today. she actually asked me to give a head rub this morning and then let me and my cat hasnt left me alone since last night.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 29, 2012)

Sending good wishes to all you on that side of the pond!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 29, 2012)

Sending good wishes to all you on that side of the pond!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 29, 2012)

Rachel--I am so happy you made it through the night and that you still have power. Winds are getting stronger here and more rain but still have power. 

April--I am so sorry you and your family and bunnies are having to go through this but I'm glad you're somewhere safe. The ocean where you are is phenomenal. OMG!!! I know the area well. Lived in Georgetown, DE for a few years when I was a little girl. Learned to swim in Lewis BaySending prayers all day and all night that your home and neighbors will be safe. This storm--oh my.

Birds are going crazy outside. Flying wildly and getting under the eaves of my house. I feel for them, they know something big is coming but they don't know where to go. Gracie, my kittie, is clinging to me and Harvey and Halo have burroughed under the sheets and are snuggling. They know something's up, too, I'm sure of it.

Stay safe and warm and dry everyone!!!


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

Guess what????








It's still raining.....


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

Guess what????








It's still raining.....


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

Guess what????








It's still raining.....


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

Guess what???












It's still raining


----------



## Rescuemom (Oct 29, 2012)

Hoping everyone in the path of the hurricane stays safe! You're all in our thoughts.<3


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Its pouring here...and its sooooo cold! But I got some cleaning done  Thats a good thing. Cleaned the kitchen, bathrooms, vacuumed, washed sheets, cleaned Gracie's hutch...all is well still just windy and rainy and cold...had to sedate the dog again and havent seen one my gray cat jackson. Our black cat and Gracie seem to be doing fine. As long as Gracie has plenty of food in her bowls, she doesnt care what is going on lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 29, 2012)

ray: We moved here instead of Oregon cause someone doesn't like the rain. Our first December we had over a foot of snow.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 29, 2012)

took me 3 hours to get Rabbits Online forum to come up to check on you all. Went to women's bible group this morning. They are saying that 60 million people are being effected by this storm. Said lots of prayers for you. Keep in touch. Did you find Jackson??


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry for the multi-posting earlier.... but it's still raining


----------



## PaGal (Oct 29, 2012)

Katherine...Good luck! I am hoping you and your pets make it though safely. I'm in Prince George and very nervous. After last year I thought we would not have to worry about another one for a while.

I feel the worst for my dog since he won't get to go potty for some time.


----------



## PaGal (Oct 29, 2012)

Katherine...Good luck! I am hoping you and your pets make it though safely. I'm in Prince George and very nervous. After last year I thought we would not have to worry about another one for a while.

I feel the worst for my dog since he won't get to go potty for some time.


----------



## PaGal (Oct 29, 2012)

Katherine...Good luck! I am hoping you and your pets make it though safely. I'm in Prince George and very nervous. After last year I thought we would not have to worry about another one for a while.

I feel the worst for my dog since he won't get to go potty for some time.


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 29, 2012)

So far, so good here in northern VA. My parents lost power for a little over an hour and ours has flickered a couple times. Wind has been picking up slowly over the past few hours. Bunnies seem fine--napping and acting their usual selves! The worst of it is supposed to ramp up (for us) around 8 PM and go until the early hours of tomorrow morning. Glad everyone's doing okay so far!


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm now on the east coast in SC and all we've been getting is winds. 

Just chiming in to say best wishes and stay safe everyone!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well. Every time I look outside and see how gray it is, I think about you guys. 
I'm in SC about an hour north of LaylaLop and its been really windy here and it just started to drizzle. Not to mention its really chilly. I've had the wood stove blazing all day. 

I think its going to get worse for y'all tonight, hang in there! Sending good wishes to everyone!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 29, 2012)

Just stopped in to say hope everyone is doing okay out east, I keep watching the news updates and hope everyone is safe!!!

What a crazy storm..........


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 29, 2012)

PaGal--Thank you and good luck to you, too. Winds are getting intense here now and I imagine they are for you, too! It's going to be a long night May all the trees stay up!!! Hoping you and Thumper stay safe and warm!!!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 29, 2012)

PaGal--Thank you and good luck to you, too. Winds are getting intense here now and I imagine they are for you, too! It's going to be a long night May all the trees stay up!!! Hoping you and Thumper stay safe and warm!!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, the worst has passed us. We made it through. Still have power. back yard is a little flooded but thats ok. Its so cold outside though. Yes I did finally find Jackson. He finally ventured out for dinner lol. I knew he would. He is my fat cat that is very food motivated. He is now sitting beside me sleeping, with a full belly. Its still raining pretty heavy but the winds have died down. Audrina bugged me andmy husband all day to go outside. We kept telling her no because it is raining and windy outside. She still kept asking. Our dog needed to go outside about an hour ago, so i told my husband to let her out real quick. Of course, Audrina started hollering to go outside. Now, this kid hates the rain. She cries if we go out in the rain. But she was persistant today. So I told my husband to let her go out because I knew she would come right back in. Boy was i wrong. She went out and started playing on her swingset (it was pouring raining and windy, she didnt care one bit). I told my husband to get her back inside. I think the storm has messed with her brain cells lol


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 29, 2012)

katherine at sacred stories wrote:


> April--I am so sorry you and your family and bunnies are having to go through this but I'm glad you're somewhere safe. The ocean where you are is phenomenal. OMG!!! I know the area well. Lived in Georgetown, DE for a few years when I was a little girl. Learned to swim in Lewis BaySending prayers all day and all night that your home and neighbors will be safe. This storm--oh my.
> 
> Birds are going crazy outside. Flying wildly and getting under the eaves of my house. I feel for them, they know something big is coming but they don't know where to go. Gracie, my kittie, is clinging to me and Harvey and Halo have burroughed under the sheets and are snuggling. They know something's up, too, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Stay safe and warm and dry everyone!!!



Thanks Katherine! We're getting the highest wind gusts now, so hopefully it will be improving from here on out. That's cool that you lived in georgetown, small world. Rt. 1 is flooded from Dewey beach to the inlet bridge. There's so much sand that I think they're going to have to plow the streets! After the state of emergency is lifted I'll be able to go and check on my house. Stay safe everyone! ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 29, 2012)

It's lots of rain and wind here. On the bright side I'm getting cleaning done and making rabbit toys when I need a break. I have 75 items for "Toys for hops" that I will be able to mail off when ever I can get out. I'm out of toy supplies. I'm going to have to switch to torturing the rabbits by taking pictures tomorrow. I'm just relieved that work was sensible enough to close the building today and tomorrow.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, the worst has passed us. We made it through. Still have power. back yard is a little flooded but thats ok. Its so cold outside though. Yes I did finally find Jackson. He finally ventured out for dinner lol. I knew he would. He is my fat cat that is very food motivated. He is now sitting beside me sleeping, with a full belly. Its still raining pretty heavy but the winds have died down. Audrina bugged me andmy husband all day to go outside. We kept telling her no because it is raining and windy outside. She still kept asking. Our dog needed to go outside about an hour ago, so i told my husband to let her out real quick. Of course, Audrina started hollering to go outside. Now, this kid hates the rain. She cries if we go out in the rain. But she was persistant today. So I told my husband to let her go out because I knew she would come right back in. Boy was i wrong. She went out and started playing on her swingset (it was pouring raining and windy, she didnt care one bit). I told my husband to get her back inside. I think the storm has messed with her brain cells lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 29, 2012)

It's lots of rain and wind here. On the bright side I'm getting cleaning done and making rabbit toys when I need a break. I have 75 items for "Toys for hops" that I will be able to mail off when ever I can get out. I'm out of toy supplies. I'm going to have to switch to torturing the rabbits by taking pictures tomorrow. I'm just relieved that work was sensible enough to close the building today and tomorrow.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, hope everyone is doing ok out there. Wow it sounds crazy. I don't have cable so I haven't heard much. I can't even begin to imagine a storm that big.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 30, 2012)

Harvey, Halo, Gracie and I made it through the night. We sat up listening to the wind rage and rain pour and keeping an eye on the trees. Thank goodness, all the trees are still standing and it seems to have quieted down. Just a light rain now. Looks like the worst is over although today was supposed to be the worst day for us. The power is still on.

Prayers for everyone in the path of the storm--especially those on the coast and in New Jersey, New York and New England!!! Hope you are all safe and doing well. 

April--I'm praying that you'll be able to return home soon and that your home will be fine. PaGal--Hope things are getting better for you, too, this morning!. Rachel--Glad you and your family and pets made it through so well and that you found your missing kitty. Brandy--Hoping your part of PA wasn't hit too hard and that you're not in the snowy region! 
ray:


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 30, 2012)

We made it through the night and only lost power for a couple of hours during the night. The wind is still crazy and it is still raining. School has been cancelled for the day but Chris still has to go to work. Here is a live video of Lake Erie so that you can get idea of the wind. The west bound lanes have been closed due to the amount of water being blown on to the highway.
http://fox8.com/2012/10/29/live-video-massive-lake-erie-waves/


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Im glad to hear you have made it through Katherine and April. Brandy and Amber, Im thinking of you


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Rachel :biggrin:
Glad to hear your family is well! Glad to hear Katherine is ok too! And everyone else that has checked in. 

My house made it! We snuck back there before they had a chance to block the road. It was 53 degrees in there so happy we were able to turn on the heat. Have power thank the lord ray:
Unfortunately we had to leave again to gather the stuff we took out so we won't be able to get back until the area is officially open. The yard is a disaster though. Debris everywhere! So we will be cleaning up for a while. The buns are rammy so I look forward to getting them back home.

So we got off very lucky because they were expecting much worse conditions. My heart goes out to everyone else who experienced real damage.ray:
I pray all of our NJ members are ok because I saw some scary footage on tv.


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 30, 2012)

My husband and I are both off work today due to power outages. We just drove through our neighborhood and there are several tree limbs down as well as trees ripped from the ground everywhere. Damaged houses and crushed cars  Lots of people without power. Rain continues with strong wind. 

Luckily we still have power at home just no TV as the cable is out. I don't remember anything like this before. Schools are closed and they even rescheduled trick or treat.


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 30, 2012)

We're good here in northern VA. HEAVY winds through the night, but no damage in our apartment complex (from what I can see from our windows). My parents lost power for a bit, but they got it back quickly. We're out of school today, but will most likely be back tomorrow (guess I should work on some of that grading today  ). Sounds like most prayers and concern should be for the folks in NJ and NYC. Doesn't look good at all for them.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

Been watching the news all day and night trying to figure out if you are alright. Apparantly someone has been making false tweeter reports, making things even worse. They corrected that on the local news today. The damage is severe enough without that. Hope you who are displaced can get your families and pets home soon. So relieved to hear that everyone although shaken are alright.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Its still raining here...i cant wait to see the sun. But yes NJ and NY are getting the worst of it. Prayers go out to everyone who has been/is being affected. When Isabel came through, we couldnt get to our house for 11 days. So I completely understand what it feels like to be in that situation. I hope the ones that have evacuated can get home soon. Has anyone heard from Brandy since yesterday? Im getting a little worried about her


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't think Brandy has been on since yesterday. I hope she is okay too! 
April, I'm SO glad your house made it through! I'm so glad everyone is okay. 
NJ and NY aren't looking too good. My best friends mom is supposed to be flying up on Saturday, but we're not sure if she'll be able to do because of the water. 
Hopefully the sun will come out soon! We got snow in the mountains where we are and its COLD here, and still windy.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

I sent her a text but have not heard anything back. It could be that cell phone resception is out along with the electricity. Glad that the rest of you are alright. Will post if I hear something.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Alma


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Brandy's husband just posted on brandys facebook page that they are fine. Didnt lose power or anything. Brandy is resting right now, so thats why she hasnt been on


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

GOOD! So happy they're alright!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow!!, glad everyone is okay. I was reading in chronological order the posts and kept waiting to read things were okay!!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm glad to here that everyone made it through okay.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry I didn't get on sooner. Everything is fine here. I had a rough night physically. The pressure made my fibro go crazy. I took strong painkillers and still was up until about 5 am. So when I finally got to sleep Joshua let me sleep. I didn't get out of bed until 1. We have power and it's just messy outside. I'm not sure if I will have to work tomorrow or not, depends on flooding and power.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

glad that you and the bunnies are safe


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so thrilled every time someone in the path is able to check in and let us know they're ok! do we have anyone left unaccounted for?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

Sooska - Daisy Mae and the rest of the bunnies are in the path and might be getting a severe winter storm. Anyone else in the Ontario area is getting severe weather


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 30, 2012)

But Daisy Mae is too cute to shovel snow!


----------



## JimD (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello to All,

We're very fortunate here.
We stayed high and dry. 
Kept power, except for a couple of short outages.
Family and pets are all safe.
Minimal damage in the way of some branches down and yard stuff blown around....but nothing major.
We ventured out this morning to see what the surrounding area was like, ... as I mentioned before, we were very fortunate.

I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 30, 2012)

Was just heavy winds and rain here; nothing too bad. Hope everyone else is all well.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone has made it through.  
We've been monitoring along with everyone else.
We have many relatives on the east coast. Any of them that lost power already have it back, thankfully.

I was just going to ask if anyone on here was out of power... but then they wouldn't be on here, would they? 

Has anyone been getting any of that snow?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 31, 2012)

It snowed in the mountains here, but I haven't personally seen any of the snow.


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 31, 2012)

It snowed about an hours south and an hour west of me.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

heard from Daisy Mae, she and group are fine.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm watching coverage of the clean up in New York City and New Jersey and New England. I'm praying that all of you who live in those areas are safe. The damage is just horrendous! 

ray:


----------

